# If my crayfish broke most of his legs how will he eat and will they come back the sam



## Sarahpleasehelp (Aug 27, 2015)

Don't ask he how because I don't know but most of them are broken. How will he eat and if he is ever able to molt will the come back properly? Because I know at one point I had previously bought a cray fish that one had one claw from a fight and when he molted it never came back. HELP PLEASE


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

What kind of Crayfish is it? Are they broken or just gone? Most if not all crayfish/shrimp can grow back all their limbs unless a fish keeps pulling them off. What tankmates does he have, if any?


----------



## Sarahpleasehelp (Aug 27, 2015)

Its a Mexican dwaft crayfish. He is tanking with a paradise fish and just a sucker fish. The paradise dish gets agresive when the crayfish enters his little "house". And the legs are still attached they are just broken


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you get pictures? How big is the tank?


----------



## Sarahpleasehelp (Aug 27, 2015)

5 gallon and no i can get picturea he is in one of those net things that you keep baby fish in so he can stay in his water and not get more beat up. He lays on his back and he will wigle his kegs somtimes but his front legs are really bent.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, first off, 5 gallons is too small for a Paradise fish; they need 10 gallons unfortunately. In that small of a space, it's very likely that s/he attacked your Crayfish. However, it sounds curiously like it's beginning to molt.


----------



## Sarahpleasehelp (Aug 27, 2015)

I researched paradise fish and this is bit what I have. I'm not sure what fish this is and it can't be a molt because he has been like this for 9 days now


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Paradisefish: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/macropodus-opercularis/

Do you know the last time he molted? Most of the time, if the injury happens close to a molt, they'll recover just fine. I'd say just wait it out and see what happens. Try to feed him if he'll take it.


----------



## Sarahpleasehelp (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah that's not what I have and he molted like a little over a month ago


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If so, then he probably won't recover then. The closer to a molt that he's injured, the better he'll heal. He may still heal up but he won't be the same.

Can you get a pic of what fish you have? I can ID it for you most likely. That way we can know if it's compatible and how aggressive it might be.


----------



## Sarahpleasehelp (Aug 27, 2015)

What should I do I want him to be okay (((


----------

